# Vise Jig for Close Work



## WodDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok, fellow nail benders and wood butchers. I need a sanity check here: I think I saw in a woodworking magazine not too long a project for a jig that looked like a small leg vise, that could either be clamped in a front vise, or clamped to the bench Moxon-style, to raise close work up to eye level. A pretty nice project, but I didn't buy the magazine.

If someone else had this nightmare, please tell me the magazine and issue!

Thanks for your support!

Dawg


----------

